# Syringes and Blunt needles...where in CT?



## herb1 (25/7/16)

Hey y'all

Managed to source my glassware at decent prices (Labstuff in Parow) butthey dont stock syringes and blunt needles.

To the CT guys...where did y'all source yours?


----------



## Jebula999 (25/7/16)

herb1 said:


> Hey y'all
> 
> Managed to source my glassware at decent prices (Labstuff in Parow) butthey dont stock syringes and blunt needles.
> 
> To the CT guys...where did y'all source yours?


I didn't bother with blunt needles... I gave up the search, even my chemist thought i was mad.

Syringes and needles i get from the chemist down the road from me. I get a funny look every time i ask for 10x 3ml, 5x 10ml and 4x 20/40ml. 

They are quite cheap, arount R2 or something per set (Syringe and needle).


Advice though is to go for higher gauge needles as the nicotine and VG can be quite stubborn when trying to suck it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/16)

herb1 said:


> Hey y'all
> 
> Managed to source my glassware at decent prices (Labstuff in Parow) butthey dont stock syringes and blunt needles.
> 
> To the CT guys...where did y'all source yours?



https://valleyvapour.co.za/product-category/e-liquid-mixing/misc-accessories/


----------



## Switchy (25/7/16)

To be honest, drop the syringes altogether and invest in a scale.
You are going to need so many different syringes and needles that you will save loads of money in the long run mixing with a scale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## herb1 (25/7/16)

Switchy said:


> To be honest, drop the syringes altogether and invest in a scale.
> You are going to need so many different syringes and needles that you will save loads of money in the long run mixing with a scale.


Still need the syringes or sum sort of dropper to extract PG, VG or flava
Have a decent scale in QC lab at work...with 100% access


----------



## Switchy (25/7/16)

Still a bit easier to just get the spout caps for those bottles, and squeeze out into mixing container!


----------



## RichJB (25/7/16)

Pipettes are your answer. Get a good glass one with a wheel pump. The disposable plastic squeeze types are OK but I'd prefer one that allows more precision.


----------



## Huffapuff (25/7/16)

Syringes and needles are cheap from any pharmacy.
As @Jebula999 says - get higher gauge needles. I use insulin syringes for anything under 1ml and their needles are tiny! Takes ages to get just 0.1ml. I can't wait to get a scale!


----------



## herb1 (25/7/16)

good points, thanks guys
will play around in the week and see what works out best


----------



## SAVaper (25/7/16)

Hi,

I also started with syringes and did this for a while. Then got a scale and it is so much better. Syringes will do the job nicely if you are willing to cleanup.

As for needles, go to a dental clinic or hospital that does a lot of dental surgery.
Ask for a 15G or 18G dental "suction tip"




For VG and PG, add a short piece of thin PVC tubing to the tip of your syringe. The inner diameter of the tubing should be just a little smaller than the outer diameter of the syringe tip.


----------



## andro (25/7/16)

I normally cut the tip of my needles with a dremel .


----------



## PsyCLown (25/7/16)

I get my needles and such from Dischem or Clicks, super cheap.

I got some 15g needles today and holy moly, does it take time and effort to get that VG into and out of the syringe! SIIIGH!
I think next time I perhaps need to try heat the VG first, as I have never seen any needle larger than 15g.


----------



## herb1 (28/7/16)

Syringes suck lol...messed more than it helped
Squeezy bottles with spouts are the answer...for PG and VG; it'll work but what do I use for nic?
Glass bottles with drip spouts can also work

Suggestions, guys?


----------



## RichJB (28/7/16)

Do you have VG or PG nic? For PG, I'd just use a syringe if mixing by volume, or a plastic squeeze bottle if you're mixing by weight. If you have VG nic, I guess I'd pour directly into the mixing bottle if mixing by weight. It's goopy enough that you can pour it in a very thin stream. If you're mixing by volume, pour VG nic into a graded plastic flask of 20ml, and then into the mixing container.


----------



## herb1 (29/7/16)

Using VG nic
Gonna decant say 5-8ml into a plastic squeeze bottle with spout when making juice
What I don't use, I can decant back into supplied glass bottle.

Same with PG and VG...I think that's the least messiest way


----------

